# Types of water filters



## Kikie (Nov 7, 2008)

we are considering getting a water filter. At least one under the sink, but if our new landlord allows we might go whole house. So, for either, what should we look for? I know little about it all but a quick google has shown several types:-

Activated Carbon Filters
Reverse Osmosis
Alkaline/Water Ionizers
UV Filters
Infrared Filters 

The area has hard water that doesnt always taste nice.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I just have a plastic jug with a filter in it. I keep it in the fridge and it removes the rather metallic taste from the tap water. Mine cost 10€ from MGI and the filters are very cheap on Amazon.


----------



## Robors2 (Jun 12, 2015)

Kikie said:


> we are considering getting a water filter. At least one under the sink, but if our new landlord allows we might go whole house. So, for either, what should we look for? I know little about it all but a quick google has shown several types:-
> 
> 
> Reverse Osmosis


I have one of these and I love it.


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

Kikie said:


> we are considering getting a water filter. At least one under the sink, but if our new landlord allows we might go whole house. So, for either, what should we look for? I know little about it all but a quick google has shown several types:-
> .....
> Reverse Osmosis
> .....
> ...


I'd go for the Reverse Osmosis system fitted under the sink with separate tap.

However, before you opt for the Reverse Osmosis check that you have sufficient water pressure. The system can waste a lot of water if the water pressure isn't sufficient and you may need to get a water booster pump version. 

Not sure where in Valencia you are but if you have a Brico Depot nearby.....
without pump - https://www.bricodepot.es/productos/osmosis-inversa-5-etapas-sin-bomba
With pump - https://www.bricodepot.es/productos/osmosis-inversa-5-etapas-con-bomba
offer item - https://www.bricodepot.es/productos/osmosis-inversa-5-etapas


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

The water here is very hard. It, sometimes, tasted of chlorine if the quality wasn't as good as it should be and it generally didn't have too good a taste anyway. To start with, we used a filter jug but, of course it did not remove the hardness and we had the problem of needing to descale the kettle, the shower head and the thermostatic mixers in the showers. We had a water softener installed with a bleed off via a four stage filtration system to a separate tap at the kitchen sink to provide drinking water (softened and filtered.) This "drinking" water is really quite drinkable.


----------



## Kikie (Nov 7, 2008)

*Filter jugs v wine bottles*



Alcalaina said:


> I just have a plastic jug with a filter in it. I keep it in the fridge and it removes the rather metallic taste from the tap water. Mine cost 10€ from MGI and the filters are very cheap on Amazon.


Thanks, used those in the UK but here I need more water, more often and the filter jug takes up wine bottle space!


----------

